

Solving the Pipeline Problem - ericabiz
http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2012/11/solving-pipeline-problem.html

======
wpietri
I'll be attending the conference, and I'm really looking forward to it.

I especially like their honesty here that their first attempt to get a broad
applicant pool failed, and that they were willing to work to rectify that.

